

DNSMadeEasy hacked - jasoncrawford
http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/

======
moepstar
Meh - will someone, finally, once and forever stop linking to

\- suspected \- actually

hacked websites directly?

:/

~~~
jasoncrawford
Sorry—what was I supposed to do instead?

------
ShaneOG
From their Twitter[0]:

 _" We apologize for issues with our static website, we are working on
resolution ASAP. Thank you for your patience"_

[0]
[https://twitter.com/DNSMadeEasy/status/542380442234929152](https://twitter.com/DNSMadeEasy/status/542380442234929152)

